# Pygmy corydoras tumor?



## NovusCivis (Dec 1, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Thanks again for your attention on my previous thread, it was greatly appreciated! Apologies for starting a new thread so soon after the old one but I've recently acquired a few pygmy corydoras (~5) and one of them has a worrying growth on its eye and some discolorations in its scales - photos should be attached here and here (EDIT: and here as well), and if needed can definitely get more if they're not clear. None of the other corys in the group exhibit the same symptoms, and the cory with the masses seems behaviorally normal so far. It is pretty dramatic though and I quarantined it as soon as I noticed. Given some Googling I was tempted to think it's a tumor rather than an infection but I thought I'd ask the experts here before launching into a treatment or euthanization. Any ideas as to what it is? Thanks again for your attention!


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh boy, that does not look good at all. Did you buy it from a store recently? I'd probably take it back, it looks like some sort of fungus to me but pretty far gone at this point.


----------



## NovusCivis (Dec 1, 2019)

Otocinclus said:


> Oh boy, that does not look good at all. Did you buy it from a store recently? I'd probably take it back, it looks like some sort of fungus to me but pretty far gone at this point.


A few days ago yep. I originally thought it might be popeye disease at first, as I think it was a new arrival at the shop and it seems to still be able to see out of that eye weirdly enough. Should I bring it back to the shop directly or would a picture of it and a receipt be enough? Not sure of the protocol here so apologies if it's a silly question!


----------

